
‘The End of Agile’ - dillonmckay
https://www.forbes.com/sites/cognitiveworld/2019/08/23/the-end-of-agile/#2f5759ed2071
======
api
That story in the opening is such cringe. Are there really teams like that?
The worst I've seen of Agile schlock is the actual use of "pigs" and
"chickens." I forget what that actually even means.

------
dillonmckay
The author seems to have a particular definition of ‘agile’, and I do not
agree with that ‘interpretation’.

